

Malcolm Gladwell: The man who can't stop thinking - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2008/nov/16/malcolm-gladwell-interview-outliers

======
bootload
_"... On the eve of his new book about the nature of success he discusses
racial politics, obsessiveness, girlfriends - and his own fear of failure
..."_

Placed for his new book but a good read.

